# Mafia II



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Anyone else downloaded the trial yet, I played it last night if the game ends up like the trial it should be a cracker I think it's the soundtrack they've got spot on


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

In one word.....

*EPIC*

I cannot wait, its very much like GTA , And should nicely bridge the Gap between TBOGT and the Next GTA. I especially like the xmas/winter theme for the 2nd vid, something we havent seen in a game yet afaik.... I hope it makes it in, and hasnt been done just for a trailer..

Might have to preorder if it keeps looking this good!

EDIT: Just seen its due for release 24-08-2010, thats 10 days away, no need to pre-order then


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

robz said:


> In one word.....
> 
> *EPIC*
> 
> ...


Amazon have got it on for £31.99 with a free DLC pack for Xbox360. Thats probably only a pre order price, its bound to go up after release date.

Mafia II: Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

lol just found this one


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

ivor said:


> lol just found this one
> YouTube- Mafia 2 Trailer


The demo for Xbox360 was very good :thumb: I cant wait


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

you know i mean by the soundtrack it's spot on for a gangster film of that era


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Well then thats Mafia 2 polished off, a full 10hours of gameplay :lol: To the trade in pile!!!! :lol:


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

was it any good, is it going on ebay ?


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

F1 CJE UK said:


> was it any good, is it going on ebay ?


It wasnt a bad game its just incredibly short. Also, its not like GTA IV after youve finished the missions, theres no like free roam (unless you select a chapter and just drive around disregarding what youve been told to do), theres no online multiplayer, and there arent really any side missions to do.

So it will shortly be being traded in at CEX seeing as i can get £28 for it and I only paid £32 for it anyway :thumb:


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

No free roam ? Glad i held off getting it then. Thats a big letdown !


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Was watching a mate play it the other night, seems very average to be honest. Im currently playing ghostbusters which so far is great.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

gr33n said:


> Well then thats Mafia 2 polished off, a full 10hours of gameplay :lol: To the trade in pile!!!! :lol:


I havent started it yet, but my brother completed it yesterday and he said the ending was very dissapointing??


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

gr33n said:


> It wasnt a bad game its just incredibly short. Also, its not like GTA IV after youve finished the missions, theres no like free roam (unless you select a chapter and just drive around disregarding what youve been told to do), theres no online multiplayer, and there arent really any side missions to do.
> 
> So it will shortly be being traded in at CEX seeing as i can get £28 for it and I only paid £32 for it anyway :thumb:


well i was all set on getting it until i read this, kinda weird because you can free roam in the demo, albeit on a limited time because its the demo, thought on the full game you would have been able to more, shame


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

gr33n said:


> It wasnt a bad game its just incredibly short. Also, its not like GTA IV after youve finished the missions, theres no like free roam (unless you select a chapter and just drive around disregarding what youve been told to do), theres no online multiplayer, and there arent really any side missions to do.
> 
> So it will shortly be being traded in at CEX seeing as i can get £28 for it and I only paid £32 for it anyway :thumb:


Ye, when I finished the game I sat there waiting for the credits to end thinking I would be back playing but that was it.

Ending was very disappointing as well and the game was just to short, I did like the story though.

Time to buy red dead redemption me thinks.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Bought this game a couple of days ago, almost completed it. Very short but still a good game, maybe a little too easy at times...Once I'm done, I'll be going back to red dead redemption until black ops comes out!


----------

